# Simple question



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

Right now I have a ten gallon freshwater fish tank and I have an empty 20 gallon tank.

I want to make the 20 gallon tank a salt water tank.

So my question is, is maintaining a saltwater tank harder to maintain than a freshwater tank?


----------



## mcdanielnc89 (Jun 27, 2007)

IMO yes.. Saltwater species are more maintanence than freshwater... freshwater can stand mistakes commonly.. saltwater cannot...(IMHO)


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

saltwater is not that hard. one the tank is cycled and the water quality is good there really isnt that much to do but water changes and top offs.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes Saltwater is harder than fresh water.But with a little care ,science and logic it becomes very easy.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

bigger the tank less maintenace biologicly and chemicly for a big tank, small saltys arent that hard just keep an eye out for ammonia and nitrate and nitrite spikes, fish only is pretty easy u cant do to much wrong,but it still happens,saltys r prettyier then fresh aswell on the upside tho 8)


----------



## tangy (Apr 23, 2007)

sw tanks are more expensive than fw tanks. mistakes, as stated above, are also less forgiving. but its a joy to care for saltwater tank as the fish are very beautiful. i say go for it


----------

